# Oh, Dear



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just finished a batch of soap. After pouring and cleaning up I realized that I had not added the castor oil. I always super fat my soap, but I think I am on dangerous ground.:facepalm:

I once rebatched a batch, way back when I was learning how to make soap. I ended up with balls of gel like soap. The soap was actually very nice. But, I donât want to do that again. Oh, I hope it turns out half way decent.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

how did it turn out?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Run it through the lye calc again, without the castor, and see if you are ok.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Instead of the calculator I have been using the shower. The soap is fine. I do super fat my soap, just not at 8%. Well, maybe I have been superfatting more than I thought. Got to make another batch, maybe tomorrow.


----------

